# first user in TW with 2 SVSes!!!



## lienly (Sep 4, 2006)

not only be first SVS user in TW:bigsmile: , but now I am first user in TW with 2 SVSes!!!:jump: I am so proud of this!!! :joke: :neener: :meal: 
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/svsound/2247-first-svs-user-tw.html

of course, have to say 'THANK YOU VERY MUCH TO THOSE GUYS IN SVS'!!! :kiss: 

will post photos and share opinions later. stay tuned.:wave:


----------



## Egil (Mar 5, 2007)

Nice, nice  

I haven't experienced a dual SVS setup yet,- but I know what the single units are capable of (PB12U, PB12+/2, PCi 20-39, PB10), - so im sure it's pretty awesome with twins!


----------



## lienly (Sep 4, 2006)

tks.
y, it's really nice, very nice!:T 
not only great bass, but pretty shinny look!:jump: 

wonder how come you don't have 2 SVSes but can experience so many single SVS models?:scratchhead: 

give you guys photos first. comments later.
http://photo.pchome.com.tw/lienly/04*9



Egil said:


> Nice, nice
> 
> I haven't experienced a dual SVS setup yet,- but I know what the single units are capable of (PB12U, PB12+/2, PCi 20-39, PB10), - so im sure it's pretty awesome with twins!


----------



## lienly (Sep 4, 2006)

sorry for late, guys. 

this [SB12+] is SVS first sealed sub and smallest now. but it has more power than another entry level, PB10-NSD, 300w. still uses near audiophile performance BASH amp [made in Canada]!:sweat: 

as you can see on photos, piano black finish is really shinny, even reflects floor! :nerd: grill engagement design is really smart by magnets, so you won't see ugly holes even remove grill! :whistling: very tiny rim b/c cabinet is just a little over 12" driver.:joke: 

my toys: Onkyo NR900 amp, Pio 745 DVR, Tosh 62 DLP, Westlake BBSM8, Mirage OmniSat, Tannoy Stirling, SVS PB12-NSD2 and today's actor: SB12+. 

put most knobs to central/neutral positions includes PEQ which I still don't know how to use? :dontknow: 80Hz crossover, large room compensation, [anyone knows how to define small/medium/large rooms?].

watch 'Kung Fu' DVD, hmm, quite good bass! can feel like I am inside of movie! :hissyfit: no matter it's kicking, punching, wrestling, flying..... I just feel this one carries SVS famous great reputation in deep bass!:jump: 

then dts demo, U571. this tiny mouse [SB12+] brings me to underwater! :wave: bombs are just next to me! so realistic feeling!:surrender: 

next step is trying its music performance, Tchaikovsky 1812 overture. cannon isn't so stunning as bigger bro, PB12-NSD2, but not too much behind.:hush: 


ups: 
1]it's really compact, barely over 1.2 cubit ft, so good for who has limited space.:mooooh: WAF won't be an issue with such pretty shinny black look. :hail: 
2]bass is deep and fast, similar to bigger bro, PB12-NSD2. 
3]has many IO jacks, thou I only use low level L or R. 
4]user upgradable power cord, so I use PS Audio Punch.:meal: 
5]front firing, so you can get more direct bass.:yes: 
6]MADE in USA!


downs: 
1]it's not as powerful as the first one I have. I need to turn to 4.5/8 gain to get similar result as bigger PB12-NSD2 which I set at 3/8 gain. 425w vs 600w, so it's not really a down point.:coocoo: 
2]why only carton printed 450w BASH, but manual and web both show 425w? :huh: to be more conservative and from actual performance, believe it's 425w, not 450w.
3]you can only find 'made in USA' :T on carton. still no sticker or plate shows it's 'USA made' eventhou I have suggested when got first SVS in 3 yrs ago! what if user trashes carton, then there is no other place to identify it's genuine 'Americans made', not from cheap China made like other makers.:duh:
4]still no auto setup.


new problem.rder: 
now how to setup both subs to work smoothly? any suggestions?onder:

again, very thanks those SVS guys for this nice rat! 
also this time, shipping is 1 week earlier than previous 3 weeks waiting.


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

you should not drink too much coffee 

congratulations on your new sub! where are the pictures OUT of the box?

why didn't you buy another sub like your first one?


----------

